# Indian with One Testicle - Adult



## charles1056 (Jan 31, 2008)

*INDIAN  WITH ONE TESTICLE

 There once was an Indian who had only one testicle,  and whose given  name was 'Onestone.' 

 He hated that name and asked  everyone not to call him Onestone. 

 After years and years of torment,  Onestone finally cracked and said, 

 'If anyone calls me Onestone again  I will kill them!' 

 The word got around and nobody called him that any  more.

 Then one day a young woman named Blue Bird forgot and said, 'Good   morning, Onestone.'

 He jumped up, grabbed her and took her deep  into the forest where he made love to her all day and all night. He made  love to her all the next  day, until Blue Bird died from exhaustion.  

 The word got around that Onestone meant what he promised he would  do.

 Years went by and no one dared call him by his given name until a  woman named Yellow Bird returned to the village after being away.  

 Yellow Bird, who was Blue Bird's cousin, was overjoyed when she saw   Onestone. She hugged him and said, 'Good to see you, Onestone.'  

 Onestone grabbed her, took her deep into the forest, then he made love   to her all day, made love to her all night, made love to her all  the next day, made love to her all the next night, but Yellow Bird   wouldn't die!


 What is the moral of this  story?????.......................... 

 OH, Come on... take a  guess!



 Think about it...



 (You're going to love  this!)
*




*
 And the moral is...
*














* You can't kill two birds with one  stone!! *


----------



## flash (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh boy, do you smell ham?


----------



## striding man (Feb 1, 2008)

OMG, That's funny!


----------



## majorlee69 (Feb 1, 2008)

excellent!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokin for life (Feb 1, 2008)

That was really ...... WAY


----------



## kookie (Feb 19, 2008)

seen that one coming.............but it was good.............


----------

